# Limnophila sp. Broad & Limnophila belem



## RickvdT (Aug 3, 2013)

About 2 years back I got a limnophila from someone that asked if I could ID it. 
It was sold as limnophila aromatica in Asia but was clearly different from the normal form.
After some searching I am pretty sure it's the same as Limnophila sp. broad. 
Sometime ago this new plant emerged named Limnophila belem. 
Apart from coloration it seemed identical to limnophila sp. broad. I tried to flower it and the flowers seem identical as well.

Anyone who has any idea for an ID or how these species are related?

Limnohpila sp. Broad








Limnophila belem








Normal Limnophila aromatica for reference


----------

